# ohio gun laws



## johndeere1650 (Dec 21, 2006)

im going up to my friends place in ohio to buy his dirtbike he said he wuold drop $500 off it if i got him a marlin 17 hmr can a cainadian legaly buy a gun in ohio do they have big laws like canada or do you just go to walmart as he says any help would be appreciated


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Why would he reduce the motorcycle price by $500 if you bring him a $200-$250 rifle? Sounds fishy.

Canadians can buy firearms in the US with a resident alien card, but many dealers are unwilling to sell to non-US citizens because they are unfamiliar with the process themselves. Finding a dealer who will sell to a canadian citizen in the US will likely be your biggest challenge.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I wouldn't get involved in it, it sounds suspicious, and you can't take his word as law, because if either of you screw up or do something you're not supposed to, they still hold you liable for every applicable law broken.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i wouldnt do it man im from ohio and trust me iknow many peopel that would think it was funny that they screwed you over....i know its ashame but thats how people are these days.....damn MTV


----------



## johndeere1650 (Dec 21, 2006)

i thought it was wierd sounding your right about it its to risky i buy the gun he could use it to do somthing wrong and i get introuble thanks for the help


----------

